# Antler Repair kits



## WNYBowhunter (Jan 15, 2006)

Anyone fix broken antlers with any of the repair kits available? Is it hard to do?
I shot a nice 8 point, but his left G2 was broken, making the rack look lopsided. Wondering if it is worth the money and effort.
Thanks.


----------



## gerconesarchery (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't know if anyone makes a kit but I use sculpall its not to difficult then with my airbrush I color the repaired spot works really well


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/antler-tine-rebuilding.html
Also click on HOW TO on Vandykes site.


----------

